# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  MASTERI MILLENNIUM đáp ứng đầy đủ các yếu tố

## ailopdiu

Có vẻ rất đúng: DONALD TRUMP khuyên các nhà đầu tư nên “SẴN SÀNG SỞ HỮU CĂN HỘ CÓ VỊ TRÍ TUYỆT VỜI”. Trump phân tích vị trí có đẹp hay không dựa trên 4 yếu tố sau: View đẹp, đẳng cấp, tiềm năng phát triển và sự tiện lợi. Theo quan điểm của Donald Trump, trong bất động sản, vị trí luôn là giá trị trường tồn của bất kỳ dự án nào. 

MASTERI MILLENNIUM đáp ứng đầy đủ các yếu tố trên: 

- VIEW ĐẸP: Ba mặt view Quận 1 với Vị trí vàng liền kề quận 1 

- ĐẲNG CẤP: Kiến trúc tinh tế vững bền theo thời gian 

- TIỀM NĂNG PHÁT TRIỂN: Quận 4 được ví như “hòn ngọc” giữa lòng Sài Gòn 

- SỰ TIỆN LỢI: Chỉ 1 phút đi bộ sang quận 1, thừa hưởng đầy đủ những tiện ích hiện hữu, 1 phút đi bộ đến: Trường học, bệnh viện, chợ, công viên cây xanh 

+ CHỦ ĐẦU TƯ: Thảo Điền Investment. 
Chủ đầu tư uy tín và có nhiều kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực BĐS, các dự án tiêu biểu: Khu căn hộ cao cấp Masteri Thảo Điền quận 2, dự án M-one Nam Saigon. 

+ THI CÔNG: Conteccon 

+ NGÂN HÀNG BẢO LÃNH: Techcom Bank bảo lãnh cho từng căn hộ. 
Diện tích: 7302.6 m². 

+ QUY MÔ: 

• 3 tầng hầm, 2 tòa tháp với Block A và Block B cao 34 tầng. 
• Chỉ có 650 căn hộ từ tầng 7 trở lên, 20 căn Shophouse, toàn bộ Officetel là từ tầng 7 trở xuống. 
• Hồ bơi tràn rộng hơn 300m2. 
• Dự kiến bàn giao: Quý II/2018. 

+ LOẠI HÌNH CĂN HỘ: 

• Căn office tel: Diện tích: 30 - 45m2 (Giá từ 1,5 tỷ). 
• Căn 1 phòng ngủ: Diện tích: 53m2 (Giá từ 2,9 tỷ). 
• Căn 2 phòng ngủ: Diện tích từ 65m2 – 77m2 (Giá từ 3,5 tỷ). 
• Căn 3 phòng ngủ: Diện tích trên 97 - 107 m2 (Giá từ 5,3 tỷ). 
• Căn Shophouse: Diện tích: 80 - 108 m2 (Giá từ 9 tỷ) 
• Căn Penhouse: Diện tích: 150 - 300 m2 (Giá từ 9 tỷ) 

Giá từ 45tr – 62tr/m2. 

+ Bàn giao nhà hoàn thiện: Bếp full (tủ bêp, bếp, Lò nướng, máy hút mùi, bồn rửa,..), NHà về sinh đẫy đủ nội thất(ToTo, Kohler..), Sàn Gỗ phòng ngủ, tủ âm tường, Hệ thống máy lạnh.. 

Chiết khấu lên đến 13.5% trong ngày mở bán. 
Tặng ngay Iphone 7 Red, iPAD, (Đặc Biệt quà tặng lên tới 1,5 tỷ) khi khách mua căn hộ trong ngày mở bán. 

chung cư 110 cầu giấy - căn hộ 110 cầu giấy - bán căn hộ 110 cầu giấy

----------

